# Life In Pyongyang, North Korea



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pyongyang by mardruck, on Flickr


Pyongyang by mardruck, on Flickr
Juche Tower.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pyongyang by mardruck, on Flickr
In front of the tower there is a 30-metre high statue consisting of three figures—one with a hammer, one with a sickle and one with a writing brush (an idealised worker, a peasant and a "working intellectual", the three tools from the Workers' Party of Korea insignia).


Pyongyang by mardruck, on Flickr
This is Pyongyang from the top of the Tower of the Juche Idea aka Juche Tower.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pyongyang by mardruck, on Flickr


Pyongyang by mardruck, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great updates especially the pics of Ryugyong Hotel and the traditional korean homes. thanks Yellow Fever. :cheers:


----------



## AsianDragons (Jan 8, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> North Korea by Gabriel Prehn Britto, on Flickr
> 
> 
> North Korea by Gabriel Prehn Britto, on Flickr


is that diet coca cola i see, is that allowed there?


----------



## AsianDragons (Jan 8, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> Kaesŏng by mardruck, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Kaesŏng by mardruck, on Flickr


i love this sort of style


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

north korea by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

north korea by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


north korea by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

north korea by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


north korea by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

north korea by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


north korea by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

north korea by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


north korea by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

north korea by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


north korea by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

Pretty nice, I like their style.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Those skyscrapers on the hill look neat.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

By: Cyrus Kirkpatrick


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the updates..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pyongyang by mardruck, on Flickr
This is Pyongyang from the top of the Tower of the Juche Idea aka Juche Tower.



Pyongyang by mardruck, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pyongyang by mardruck, on Flickr
An art student praticing on Moran Hill



Pyongyang by mardruck, on Flickr
On top of Moran Hill


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pyongyang by mardruck, on Flickr
Roller skating is really popular in the DPRK.



Pyongyang by mardruck, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pyongyang by mardruck, on Flickr
The Arch of Triumph in Pyongyang is the world's tallest triumphal arch, standing 60 m high and 50 m wide. The north koreans are really pride that it is larger than the one in Paris.



Pyongyang by mardruck, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for these rare images from Pyongyang @Yellow Fever, great effort on your part. :cheers:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

I always tought Pyongyang is a really beautiful city, with all of it's monuments, ancient buildings and impressive arquitechture. Thanks for the images.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tae kwon do by dan & emily, on Flickr


Flower girls by dan & emily, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flag by dan & emily, on Flickr


Colorful start by dan & emily, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Picnic in the Park by dan & emily, on Flickr


Artist by dan & emily, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Accordian by dan & emily, on Flickr


Square Dancing by dan & emily, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mass Dancing by dan & emily, on Flickr


Jumping for Kim by dan & emily, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Feeding the Bear by dan & emily, on Flickr


Disney on ice North Korean style by dan & emily, on Flickr


----------



## DaeguDuke (Jul 11, 2012)

우아, 북한 생일이 재미있어요
옐로피버, 사진이 많아서 감사합니다 ^_^


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks @Yellow Fever for the vividly interesting and fascinating photos from Pyongyang. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NK women by dan & emily, on Flickr
Three of the officially approved 18 hairstyles for women! Proud to be wearing limestone-derived Vinalon clothing.



Japanese Students by dan & emily, on Flickr
These are Japanese university students of korean descent visiting DPRK to learn the korean language.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Important Building by dan & emily, on Flickr
This was one of many 'very important' buildings. It is often featured in official broadcasts from Pyongyang


Education Center by dan & emily, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pyongyang Metro Rush Hour by dan & emily, on Flickr



Pyongyang Metro Map by dan & emily, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pyongyang Metro by dan & emily, on Flickr


The Real Pyongyang by dan & emily, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Fake Pyongyang by dan & emily, on Flickr


Pyongyang Vista by dan & emily, on Flickr


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

Desfile

















Asamblea Partido de los Trabajadores









Futbol liga local









Celebración 60 aniversario fin guerra de las dos coreas en el estadio 1 de mayo









Presentación musical









Museo 









Copa Asiatica de levantamiento de pesas 









Nuevos departamentos en los alrededores de Pyongyang

















Departamentos para estudiantes de regiones:

















Hospital









Complejo de entretención del pueblo Munsu

































Panoramica

















Saludos


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

Children watch us as we pass them, lots of waving and Hello! Science Street, Pyongyang, DPRK. I begged our guides to take us there for a walk and they were kind enough to oblige on the last day! by helenthedestroyer, on Flickr

So much national pride over this rocket. Science Street, Pyongyang, DPRK. I begged our guides to take us there for a walk and they were kind enough to oblige on the last day! by helenthedestroyer, on Flickr


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ice fishing opposite Sci-Tech House, Pyongyang, DPRK by helenthedestroyer, on Flickr


----------



## Kænugаrður (Sep 2, 2016)

Credit









Credit









Credit

All these pics were taken in 2016


----------



## Kænugаrður (Sep 2, 2016)

Yellow Fever said:


> Kaesŏng by mardruck, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Kaesŏng by mardruck, on Flickr











Credit

Kaesong is perhaps the most beautiful city in North Korea. It's the only city in the country that has preserved its historic character.


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Amazing photos.
Top !


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks like a happy place to live :lol:

I wonder what the average north korean thinks about his country, about the way they live, their cities, permissions and restrictions, and the pros and cons about it.


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

Looks original. No plastic surgery.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I believe too that Kaesong is the most beautiful, very nice town in North Korea


----------

